# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة تنظيم الحفظ وتأمين الوثائق والمستندات والمعلومات 2020

## العلا للتدريب

*يتشرف مركز العلا للتدريب وتنظيم المؤتمرات بـ(سلطنةعمان) بتقديم احدث البرامج والدورات التدريبية المتخصصة و يضم المركز نخبة من المدربين المتميزين* 
*يمكنك في خمسة ايام أن تحقق حلمك نحو ذلك بأن تصبح وبشهادة رسمية مصدقة من وزارة القوى العاملة مؤهلا للعمل من خلال البرنامج المتميز*

*وهذه هي الخطة التدريبية في** (**مجال* *السكرتارية وادارة المكاتب**)  لعام 2020*

****خصم خاص للمجمـوعات والهيئات الحكومية والمؤسسات الخاصة****

*للاستفسار عن (المحتوي العلمي-التكلفة -مواعيد الانعقاد) يمكنكم التواصل من خلال*
*Name:* *أ/ غادة العلي* 
*Mob/ Whats App:** 0096871556061**/ 00201149844498*
*Email:* *ghada@alolatraining.com*

*دورات مجال* *السكرتارية وادارة المكاتب*

يناير
الدبلوم المتقدم في السكرتارية التنفيذية وادارة المكاتب

دورة قواعد المراسم والبروتوكول والإتيكيت لمديري مكاتب كبار الشخصيات

دورة  تنظيم وهيكلة ادارة العلاقات العامة

دورة الأساليب الحديثة في إدارة المكاتب الأمامية
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فبراير
الدورة الاحترافية في السكرتارية و القيادة الإدارية

دورة السلوك الشامل للمهارات الإدارية والفنية لمدراء المكاتب والسكرتير التنفيذي 

دورة  القيادة وجودة إدارة الاجتماعات     

دورة المساعد الإداري التنفيذي المحترف
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مارس
دورة المهارات المتقدمة لإدارة أعمال المكاتب والسكرتارية الإلكترونية  

دورة تقنيات السكرتارية الحديثة

دورة  تقنيات تنظيم الاجتماعات

دورة التقنيات الإلكترونية لأنظمة إدارة وأرشفة الوثائق والملفات

دورة التقنيات الرقمية في الفهرسة والأرشفة المتقدمة               
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أبريل
دورة حلول التحويل الرقمي والمعالجة الفنية الأصول التقليدية 

دورة السكرتاريا التنفيذية الإلكترونية وإدارة المكاتب العليا
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مايو
دورة أمين سر مجلس الادارة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يونيو
دورة صياغة وكتابة المخاطبات الإدارية والرسمية والتقارير

دورة مهارات المراسم والسلوك الدبلوماسي لمدراء المكاتب العليا            

دورة ادارة المواقع الالكترونية للقطاع الحكومي

دورة تنظيم الحفظ وتأمين الوثائق والمستندات والمعلومات


*ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخري*
*(**الهندسة – المحاسبة-البيئة وسلامة الاغذية- التسويق والمبيعات-الجودة والانتاج- الحوكمة وادارةالاستثمار-الدفاع المدني ومكافحة الحرائق-السفن وادارة الموانئ-السلامة والصحة المهنية-الصحافة والاعلام ومجالات اخري**...)*
*• * *تعقد برامجنا لمدة ( 5 ايام – 10 ايام – 3 اسابيع – شهر – 6 اشهر )**.*
*•* *وتعقد ايضا في ارقي القاعات الفندقية حول العالم*
*دبي /ماليزيا /تركيا /الاردن / الاسكندرية /نيويورك / واشنطن / مدريد / برشلونة / المغرب / السعودية /سلطنة عمان/ قطر /شرم الشيخ / اندونيسيا / الصين / روسيا جاكرتا*
*ويمكننا عقد الدورات حسب التاريخ والدولة المناسبة لسيادتكم ايضا*
*•**بالاضافة الي شهادة كامبريدج**.*
*للاستفسار علي المحتويات العلمية للبرامج او الاتفاق مع المركز من خلال*
*Name :* *أ/ غادة العلي*
*Mob / Whats App:* *0096871556061**/ 00201149844498*
*Email:* *ghada@alolatraining.com*

----------

